# What would you change about this community?



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Campers,

From time to time I like to ask our members what they would like to see changed about our community. This could be the forum, rallies, etc. 

As we in the process of replacing the POI system there is no point discussing that yet. We are hoping to have the beta of the new POI web app available to all members from 2nd October. However, it will not be fully populated with data.

So please tell me what we could do better?


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 5, 2017)

I would like a proper meet calendar, jeffmossy has a good idea collating meets into a post but a calendar would be better.

I would also like have a spreadsheet where we can keep a note of spending in poi places so that we can present evidence to places like Keswick on how much they would really be losing in cash if they keep us away.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

***** said:


> The name Wildcamping does put some motorhome owners off from joining as they wrongly think we are all about wilding.
> I don't know the answer but maybe some addition to the name, problem would be the Wildcamping name is well known, yours and protected!
> But you get my meaning!
> 
> ...



I will be opening a sister site Motorhomer.com in the future, this will not include wild camping locations.  It is not meant to be a clone with a new name. The site will be more focused on the needs of the motorhome owner, it will have no off topic, politics, jokes. All Full members of Wild Camping will have Full Membership of Motorhomer.com for free. I do not expect it to be similar to this community, but it should be a better fit for some of our members who are put off by the term "wild camping" or the off topic posts here. Really it will be more about motorhome facts and knowledge. Moderation will also be applied in sections where threads need to be kept on topic.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> I would like a proper meet calendar, jeffmossy has a good idea collating meets into a post but a calendar would be better.
> 
> I would also like have a spreadsheet where we can keep a note of spending in poi places so that we can present evidence to places like Keswick on how much they would really be losing in cash if they keep us away.



The meet calendar is in the pipeline, it is the next project after the upgraded POI system.

I honestly don't think that proving to a town how much we spend will help, in my experience the actual people pushing for the bans have their own motives and agendas, which is normally get us on campsites.


----------



## Wully (Sep 5, 2017)

That drab green background it's looking a bit dated and washed out.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 5, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> That drab green background it's looking a bit dated and washed out.



We're not having tartan :mad1:


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> That drab green background it's looking a bit dated and washed out.



So redecoration of the forum, ok.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 5, 2017)

Meets team,  stewards , Fire marshals and meet helpers name in a different colour , so we can identify who is involved


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Sep 5, 2017)

not much wrong in the format.   Hope POI system still works with satnav....works for me so please do not change that.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 5, 2017)

*Arguments*

Members simply repeating themselves.
also criticising other members for disagreeing.
Guess who ?


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Members simply repeating themselves.
> also criticising other members for disagreeing.
> Guess who ?



That's not really something I have control over.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> I will be opening a sister site Motorhomer.com in the future, this will not include wild camping locations.  It is not meant to be a clone with a new name. The site will be more focused on the needs of the motorhome owner, it will have no off topic, politics, jokes. All Full members of Wild Camping will have Full Membership of Motorhomer.com for free. I do not expect it to be similar to this community, but it should be a better fit for some of our members who are put off by the term "wild camping" or the off topic posts here. Really it will be more about motorhome facts and knowledge. Moderation will also be applied in sections where threads need to be kept on topic.


This suggestion next is probably more relevent to motorhomer.com I guess, and you probably already have it planned there, but a specific subsection for "how-to" topics would be useful, both for people to contribute their experience and to learn from.


----------



## hotrats (Sep 5, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> We're not having tartan :mad1:



Now theres an idea.


----------



## hotrats (Sep 5, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> Meets team,  stewards , Fire marshals and meet helpers name in a different colour , so we can identify who is involved


Uniforms and thigh high boots, naw.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

For me personally it's the meets and the frequency of them there was a time when they were spontaneous and very organic and just worked, now they seem to be over organised and dare I say a little CC don't get me wrong I love meeting up with all of you but recently it's felt a little Groundhog dayish by far the best meet this year for me was Rogers Attleborough meet because it was different and fun Thanks Rog. I am hoping next year a few meets will be held at music festivals like the Upton Blues and the Brandon steam fair but actually on their camping fields looking forward to the Octoberfest next month.


----------



## Mul (Sep 5, 2017)

I've just come back from Holland with info, places, tips and yes POI'S.  

Now the Country threads are closed and have been for some time, I don't feel much point in posting as in a day or so the thread will be lost in the general chat melee. 

This is a real shame as we're not  just a UK / France ( ok & Spain) site ... although it feels like it. 

I know the argument about stuff being out of date, but it doesn't stop folks reading for pointers, info, resources. 
I have an old Encyclopedia Brittania set from the 50s. I wouldn't rely on it for an exam but mega interesting a bloody good read it still is.

I'd be surprised if you've not got page view counters going on in the background which would indicate the notion they're not used much, but as they're closed that's a self fulfilling prophecy...?

Please reconsider Opening back the Country Info. The forum is demonstrably missing out on alot of valuable info. Stick a sticky post if necessary and folks should be smart enuf not to rely on our info as their only guide. 

Chrz Mul.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> For me personally it's the meets and the frequency of them there was a time when they were spontaneous and very organic and just worked, now they seem to be over organised and dare I say a little CC don't get me wrong I love meeting up with all of you but recently it's felt a little Groundhog dayish by far the best meet this year for me was Rogers Attleborough meet because it was different and fun Thanks Rog. I am hoping next year a few meets will be held at music festivals like the Upton Blues and the Brandon steam fair but actually on their camping fields looking forward to the Octoberfest next month.



Annie

The CC club thing has also crossed my mind,  so to try and change things a little the event team have been discussing a meet with a difference for next year, cant say to much just yet as it is still in the planning stages , but it should be a meet with a difference and lots of fun


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> For me personally it's the meets and the frequency of them there was a time when they were spontaneous and very organic and just worked, now they seem to be over organised and dare I say a little CC don't get me wrong I love meeting up with all of you but recently it's felt a little Groundhog dayish by far the best meet this year for me was Rogers Attleborough meet because it was different and fun Thanks Rog. I am hoping next year a few meets will be held at music festivals like the Upton Blues and the Brandon steam fair but actually on their camping fields looking forward to the Octoberfest next month.





jeffmossy said:


> Annie
> 
> The CC club thing has also crossed my mind,  so to try and change things a little the event team have been discussing a meet with a difference for next year, cant say to much just yet as it is still in the planning stages , but it should be a meet with a difference and lots of fun



For me as soon as you start using terms like event team, and planning stages, it has all become regimental and all spontaneity has gone and as Annie says seems very CC.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> For me as soon as you start using terms like event team, and planning stages, it has all become regimental and all spontaneity has gone and as Annie says seems very CC.



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## GinaRon (Sep 5, 2017)

I love it as it is and it is my daily goto.  We don't do meets at the moment just the odd couple of days away - keeping local cos of Ron's foot.  So I keep up to date with just reading what is happening every day.  Phil does a cracking job and long may he continue.  :wave::fun::drive::camper::sleep-027:


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 5, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> For me as soon as you start using terms like event team, and planning stages, it has all become regimental and all spontaneity has gone and as Annie says seems very CC.



We had a gathering of members a few week back at Glasson Dock , nothing was organised ( Except the date and field )   no agenda was organised it was all done on the day and it was a great gathering. So these type of venues are still available and will be available next year ,


----------



## spigot (Sep 5, 2017)

*Why no forum app?*

I would like to see the return of the forum app for phones.

It was much easier (for me) to use than getting up the Safari page, trying to enlarge it & then losing it etc., it's a pain in the ar$e.

When travelling, it's also a pain to dig out the laptop to post when it was much simpler to use my iPhone.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

Mul said:


> I've just come back from Holland with info, places, tips and yes POI'S.
> 
> Now the Country threads are closed and have been for some time, I don't feel much point in posting as in a day or so the thread will be lost in the general chat melee.
> 
> ...



The new system allows you to directly enter the POI data, it is now far more than just a location and a name.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> For me personally it's the meets and the frequency of them there was a time when they were spontaneous and very organic and just worked, now they seem to be over organised and dare I say a little CC don't get me wrong I love meeting up with all of you but recently it's felt a little Groundhog dayish by far the best meet this year for me was Rogers Attleborough meet because it was different and fun Thanks Rog. I am hoping next year a few meets will be held at music festivals like the Upton Blues and the Brandon steam fair but actually on their camping fields looking forward to the Octoberfest next month.



You don't have to attend all the meets, just go to the ones that take your fancy. We have about 500 members who attend meets and we need enough meets across Great Britain to cater for everyone. This means that they need to have some organisation.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> For me as soon as you start using terms like event team, and planning stages, it has all become regimental and all spontaneity has gone and as Annie says seems very CC.



Well, the option is to move the organised meets over to motorhomer.com, but really what is the point? People can attend whatever meets they want to, and avoid the ones they don't like. But for people to have that option we have to have a variety of meets in lots of locations and that needs a team of people to work.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 5, 2017)

I would like to see wildcamping start to build up its own  network of wild camping cl type 5 van sites .


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

Admin said:


> You don't have to attend all the meets, just go to the ones that take your fancy. We have about 500 members who attend meets and we need enough meets across Great Britain to cater for everyone. This means that they need to have some organisation.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm not sure about another forum if that means checking 2 (sorry to be negative).   Although we're members of the CMC we like the casual, minimum rules, format of this.  
It's a good thing, what's not to like.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 5, 2017)

Would it be possible for sales and wants to be found on search engines ,so if such as an autosleeper motorhome was listed for sale it would be found by someone searching for a autosleeper motorhome in search engines


----------



## izwozral (Sep 5, 2017)

If the new site resembles Campermate.com or Rankers.com that would excellent. They have tons of info that can be dipped into [or not] and so easy to navigate, also they have the added bonus of pics of the poi and reviews.


----------



## Gnomus (Sep 5, 2017)

*Lobbying*

Would it be helpful to have a separate forum to post alerts where opportunities appear to promote  our interests. For example if a local authority is planning to restrict parking or on a positive note is consulting on improving a tourism or parking strategy. 

Members could choose to support individuals who have raised a query with a local authority or other organisation, particularly if we live vote and pay taxes in the locality concerned.

Chris


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes loose the events button at the top when you click it the message reads you may look at events updated during the last 24 hrs here you click on it and it says no updated events . As far as I know there hasn't been anything on it for a long time years infact.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 5, 2017)

i understand that in the future there will be three categories of meet the large annual type rally's rutland hereford the wheel druridge bay etc & hopefully henley but meets of that sort to avoid chaos have to have an element of organisation then we can still have meets on the scale of greywell bugbrook etc where the venue itself limits participants to 20 or so + of course we would still have the more impromptu gatherings , the problem of course is the more successful phils baby is the more people will be disappointed if there was a meet calendar you would get people booking up for their year ala CC sorry CMC now as always every solution brings its own problems


----------



## Makzine (Sep 5, 2017)

We're happy with the site as it is and don't like the meets as we're unsociable bu88ers who like our own company :wave;


----------



## Val54 (Sep 5, 2017)

We think the site works fine as it is. It is a community in the true sense that when someone is in trouble, there is a lot of help to be found whether technical or financial or simple common sense advice. The banter adds to the sense of community. Although we haven't attended any meets, primarily due to work commitments, it is up to everyone to decide which they want to attend. Everything has to be organised to some extent, even impromptu takes an email or phone call !!
Leave it alone Phil, it's working as it is and the site is easy to navigate, not something that can be said about some others. It's also a very speedy site on the internet, we always connect to this site first to check out our connections.
Val and Dave


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 5, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> We had a gathering of members a few week back at Glasson Dock , nothing was organised ( Except the date and field )   no agenda was organised it was all done on the day and it was a great gathering. So these type of venues are still available and will be available next year ,





Admin said:


> Well, the option is to move the organised meets over to motorhomer.com, but really what is the point? People can attend whatever meets they want to, and avoid the ones they don't like. But for people to have that option we have to have a variety of meets in lots of locations and that needs a team of people to work.



My comment wasn't a criticism but a general observation of how meets seem to have gone. Not long ago meets seemed to be more spontaneous. I may change my mind though if the 6m rule is ever implemented at meets.:have fun:


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 5, 2017)

phil might implement the 6 mtr rule as his new palace is 5cm under it would stop anyone having a better van than him hey wully?


----------



## Wully (Sep 5, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> phil might implement the 6 mtr rule as his new palace is 5cm under it would stop anyone having a better van than him hey wully?



I'm no cutting ma van in half for nobody it'll be really hard to please half of the people on here they'll pick fault with anything no matter what the glass half empty brigade and the other 50% are just piss heads like me


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 5, 2017)

izwozral said:


> If the new site resembles Campermate.com or Rankers.com that would excellent. They have tons of info that can be dipped into [or not] and so easy to navigate, also they have the added bonus of pics of the poi and reviews.



The new POI system will be similar in concept to Campermate ... the intent is to provide all the essential information to help identify which overnight stop is right for you.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 5, 2017)

I like the forum layout as it is. Forums in general seem to feel obliged to change their layout regularly, I very rarely find that this improves them. If it aint broke why fix it?
Certainly the organisation of meets has come on over the years, I'm just very grateful that some members are prepared to put in some great efforts to make them possible.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> I would like to see wildcamping start to build up its own  network of wild camping cl type 5 van sites .



This may happen.


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

izwozral said:


> If the new site resembles Campermate.com or Rankers.com that would excellent. They have tons of info that can be dipped into [or not] and so easy to navigate, also they have the added bonus of pics of the poi and reviews.



The new system has photos, reviews and even the weather!


----------



## carol (Sep 5, 2017)

izwozral said:


> If the new site resembles Campermate.com or Rankers.com that would excellent. They have tons of info that can be dipped into [or not] and so easy to navigate, also they have the added bonus of pics of the poi and reviews.



What are these sites, Ral? Just googled them and got domain name for sale and unrelated topics ...


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> i understand that in the future there will be three categories of meet the large annual type rally's rutland hereford the wheel druridge bay etc & hopefully henley but meets of that sort to avoid chaos have to have an element of organisation then we can still have meets on the scale of greywell bugbrook etc where the venue itself limits participants to 20 or so + of course we would still have the more impromptu gatherings , the problem of course is the more successful phils baby is the more people will be disappointed if there was a meet calendar you would get people booking up for their year ala CC sorry CMC now as always every solution brings its own problems



Yes,

*Rallies*

Happen every year at the same time at the same venue
25 vans+
Normally will have some kind of event at rally (food, fancy dress, etc)
Firewood delivered to site
Event tents
multiple stewards
camping exemption if needed
insurance
Full members only

(examples: Lanark, Hereford, Rutland, Druridge Bay, Henley, Elm Cottage, Falkirk, New Year meet)

*Meets 

*limited to 25 vans max, but less if possible.
May have spontaneous community cooking
Members bring firewood
Only one steward
camping exemption if needed
insurance
Full members only

(examples: Bugsworth, Attleborough, Moffat, Glasson Dock)

*Gatherings*

Informal meets held by members
Vans limited by venue
No stewards
No camping exemption
No insurance
Open to everyone

(examples: Brandon, Shell Island, Caerphilly, Stonehenge)


----------



## 1 Cup (Sep 5, 2017)

*please the typers*

No :heart:
Show us what you can do Mr! But please have a restore button,


----------



## Admin (Sep 5, 2017)

carol said:


> What are these sites, Ral? Just googled them and got domain name for sale and unrelated topics ...



They are for Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 5, 2017)

carol said:


> What are these sites, Ral? Just googled them and got domain name for sale and unrelated topics ...



We used them for seeking out campsites, garages, supermarkets laundrettes etc, whilst in NZ. Brilliant sites.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 5, 2017)

just when you click new post you end up with half page of newbies then you have to hunt for the tread you are following sometimes it goes on to next page yes I know ican subscribe to thread but then forget to take them off when I lose the plot


----------



## Dezi (Sep 6, 2017)

[QUOTE=Mul;860320]I've just come back from Holland with info, places, tips and yes POI'S.  

Now the Country threads are closed and have been for some time, I don't feel much point in posting as in a day or so the thread will be lost in the general chat melee. 

This is a real shame as we're not  just a UK / France ( ok & Spain) site ... although it feels like it. 

I know the argument about stuff being out of date, but it doesn't stop folks reading for pointers, info, resources. 
I have an old Encyclopedia Brittania set from the 50s. I wouldn't rely on it for an exam but mega interesting a bloody good read it still is.

I'd be surprised if you've not got page view counters going on in the background which would indicate the notion they're not used much, but as they're closed that's a self fulfilling prophecy...?

Please reconsider Opening back the Country Info. The forum is demonstrably missing out on alot of valuable info. Stick a sticky post if necessary and folks should be smart enuf not to rely on our info as their only guide. 

Chrz Mul.[/QUOTE]


I agree with this sentiment.

Things change and I stopped posting "Aires on a shoestring" on this site some time ago because of apparent disinterest.

I now just send them to friends and a couple of other interested parties, however it does seem a pity that new comers will miss out.

Dezi  :camper::cheers:


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> My comment wasn't a criticism but a general observation of how meets seem to have gone. Not long ago meets seemed to be more spontaneous. I may change my mind though if the 6m rule is ever implemented at meets.:have fun:



I agree with your sentiments.

We use a lot of C&CC Temporary Holiday Sites and they are more informal than the WC Meets. We don't have to pay extra for firewood or bring food for a mass cook in. The only obligations are a few commonsense basic rules (on dogs and generators mostly). They are spread all over the country and are about the same price as WC Meets. We are now at a nice spot in East Yorkshire which we have not visited before, so there is very little repitition from year to year.


----------



## runnach (Sep 6, 2017)

My thoughts are that the site is completely different to the early days, more Wilding focus than the current plethora of meets ..Not saying that is a bad thing but alienates some of the older members , why dont they post anymore ? 

Natural progression or deliberate steering?, it may be an answer to use the new site concentrate on all the meets the older site a bit more as it was.

Channa


----------



## harrow (Sep 6, 2017)

*Narcissist people,*

argue, argue all the time that they are right and every one else is wrong.

_narcissist, a person who has an excessive interest in or admiration of themselves._


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 6, 2017)

I am happy with the forum as-is. Well done Phil!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> Hello Campers,
> 
> From time to time I like to ask our members what they would like to see changed about our community. This could be the forum, rallies, etc.
> 
> ...




Phil, will the old / exixting POI system still work after this date ?

We`ll be away and i don`t want to mess about with it and possibly upset the applecart until we get home     :idea:


----------



## Admin (Sep 6, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Phil, will the old / exixting POI system still work after this date ?
> 
> We`ll be away and i don`t want to mess about with it and possibly upset the applecart until we get home     :idea:



Yes, the old system will be reviewed at the start of 2018, I will see how many people have migrated. But it will be updated from the new system's database. There is no rush to kill it off.

The new system produces sat nav download files from the live database, so any updates are included instantly.
The new online map is much better than the old one. And includes more location types.
The new apps synchronise with the online map, so it only downloads updates.
You also don't need an activation code as they use your wild camping login to activate.


----------



## smudge5577 (Sep 6, 2017)

It would be nice to see a little bit more info on the Poi's. Perhaps even allowing individuals to pop on little tips and insider info to keep it up to date. Other than that, very happy.


----------



## Admin (Sep 6, 2017)

smudge5577 said:


> It would be nice to see a little bit more info on the Poi's. Perhaps even allowing individuals to pop on little tips and insider info to keep it up to date. Other than that, very happy.



The new system has poi reviews and star ratings, users can also submit updates.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 6, 2017)

please give the new appa chance it is good but just give it a chance it wont pleaseall of you but major flaws can sorted


----------



## Mul (Sep 6, 2017)

_
Quote Originally Posted by Mul View Post 

I've just come back from Holland with info, places, tips and yes POI'S. 

 Now the Country threads are closed and have been for some time, I don't feel much point in posting as in a day or so the thread will be lost in the general chat melee. 

 This is a real shame as we're not just a UK / France ( ok & Spain) site ... although it feels like it. 

 I know the argument about stuff being out of date, but it doesn't stop folks reading for pointers, info, resources. 
 I have an old Encyclopedia Brittania set from the 50s. I wouldn't rely on it for an exam but mega interesting a bloody good read it still is.

 I'd be surprised if you've not got page view counters going on in the background which would indicate the notion they're not used much, but as they're closed that's a self fulfilling prophecy...?

 Please reconsider Opening back the Country Info. The forum is demonstrably missing out on alot of valuable info. Stick a sticky post if necessary and folks should be smart enuf not to rely on our info as their only guide. 

 Chrz Mul.
The new system allows you to directly enter the POI data, it is now far more than just a location and a name. 



Admin said:



			The new system allows you to directly enter the POI data, it is now far more than just a location and a name.
		
Click to expand...

_
That sounds useful but doesn't get over the Country specific (& general), do's don'ts, places to see, perhaps not, tips, tricks, adequacy of aires, bits 'n' bobs about ferries that might be useful for m/homers, what to eat, where, credit cards (Maestro is their default) - lots of places don't take VISA/MasterCard for example  (lots do but *lots* don't), Motorways, peddly bikes  - all advice which again I say will get lost in the melee if posted under general info. & "Advanced Searching" can require both the use of careful key words and matching up to what folks have posted ?

Perhaps a poll is in order to see what the general consensus is ?

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Admin (Sep 6, 2017)

Mul said:


> _
> Quote Originally Posted by Mul View Post
> 
> I've just come back from Holland with info, places, tips and yes POI'S.
> ...



Ok I see what you mean now.

I may start a new section because unless someone wants to weed the old forums they cause more annoyance than they are worth.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2017)

What about a, How things work tec section saving folk weeks trolling to find stuff.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2017)

Over the years, I have noticed that many new members sign up as free members on the forum, only to ask about wild camping spots in a certain area they happen to be visiting in the near future, then they are never heard from again.

I don't know what the introductory procedure is these days, but would it be worth detailing in the signing up forms that this is a facility enjoyed by full members, and maybe they should join as such if this is the information they are after?


----------



## runnach (Sep 6, 2017)

Just an idea but an online chat lounge.

channa


----------



## Admin (Sep 6, 2017)

channa said:


> Just an idea but an online chat lounge.
> 
> channa



I have done that before, twice. It is not a good thing for forums to have.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 6, 2017)

Laundrettes:

Jenny wonders if its possible to record the location of these new drop- in units, that are appearing almost daily?
Especially as the more traditional units seem to be closing down.
( Or in our case, burning down..... It's pretty difficult trying to find a laundrette,at 4pm on a Sunday afternoon,with 3 bags of mouldering laundry in the van.)


----------



## Admin (Sep 6, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Laundrettes:
> 
> Jenny wonders if its possible to record the location of these new drop- in units, that are appearing almost daily?
> Especially as the more traditional units seem to be closing down.
> ( Or in our case, burning down..... It's pretty difficult trying to find a laundrette,at 4pm on a Sunday afternoon,with 3 bags of mouldering laundry in the van.)



The new system does have laundrettes.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2017)

I would also like to see all members encouraged to fill in details about themselves in their profiles.

This needn't be anything too specific, but make of van and general location would be useful.

The make of van could also be included in the top corner of each post as the location already is.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I would also like to see all members encouraged to fill in details about themselves in their profiles.
> 
> This needn't be anything too specific, but make of van and general location would be useful.
> 
> The make of van could also be included in the top corner of each post as the location already is.



Nosey bugger :hammer:


----------



## jann (Sep 6, 2017)

The name is fine.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> Nosey bugger :hammer:



Shaddup you!


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Sep 6, 2017)

Can you make the new poi system flip if you turn the tablet upside down. I have to have my tablet/satnav system upside down because of where the plug is and the WC app is the main one I can think of that doesn't flip around.

edit to say: on android.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 6, 2017)

*Community*

Well, admins use of the word "community" says it all really....this site is all about the people. However, I can see some people don't see it like this and not impressed when threads spiral down political/personal rants or simply don't see the humour therein. Is this the reason for the possible "sister site" which maybe a more factual/informative platform. Why need another site....just put a link on that top bar to a page with loads of headings, for everything imaginable, that would be on "motorhomer.com" anyway. Do you need a sister site?  Whatever happens don't change the name of the WC site ( or the front page as you log on ) as although only been a member for a year or so can't imagine it being any better than it is !!  
As for meets...can see all the arguments there...as said, we newish here, but been to one big meet (druridge) and one small (bugswater) and enjoyed them both. Answer....continue to do both...organised ones suit the workers who need to book time off......but please keep the small/spontaneous ones too for those lucky enough to have retired like us LOL !! Also, meets with nearby events/interests..
Err...POI's... keep improving but supply us with a spotty/delinquent/whizzkid to upload them..LOL
Maja...see you at Elm Cottage....


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> I have done that before, twice. It is not a good thing for forums to have.



The irish site craic has it though im a member its by no way as good as this site and the good folk on it.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> The new system does have laundrettes.



You should put a virtual one on here to clean the naughty jokes and political threads.:lol-053:and of course we would all use bio powder.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 6, 2017)

Phil, as you know I absolutely love this community, love the meets and I love the forum... chit-chat, banter and barneys included. Individuals will inevitably reap different benefits from their membership and for me it's definitely a social thing with the huge bonus of good advice, help and information when needed. I like that every type of thread is available here in one place and I do my best to read all the technical items that pop up, in the hope that some of the information will stick and serve me well in the future... not that I'll ever really understand electrickery  :dance: 

Personally and selfishly, I wouldn't want things to change too drastically.

From time to time I do search for information and agree with previous posters that it's really hard to find sometimes, especially if you're not sure what keywords to search for because you don't know the technical names for things or which words were used in the title or posts. Maybe hiking off the 'how to' and technical stuff to a sister site would work for those most dedicated to those aspects but I'd really miss the wide topic mix and definitely miss the posters who would potentially 'live' over there instead of here. I'm fearful that we could become a split community :sad:

As for the meets, I reckon there's already a really good mix of organised and casual gatherings, with everything in between and I enjoy them all for different reasons. Big meets give such a good feeling of belonging to a community whilst smaller groups make it easier to really get to know people and spend quality time together. I've travelled a lot further afield to attend meets this past year and linked two or three together to make the mileage worthwhile, so it's been a bonus for me that events are frequent or I wouldn't be so encouraged to do the distances. I've probably done too many really but it's still true for me that each meet is different in nature and feel. I love that we go back to the best places each year and that makes it easy to organise my calendar too... I can always avoid the ones I'm not so fond of. Just a shame we can't find more affordable venues here in the south.

You've built a great community Mr Admin sir - and you do a tremendous job at keeping it all running smoothly... as do all your meet organisers and helpers. Well done everyone and thank you so much :heart:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Well, admins use of the word "community" says it all really....this site is all about the people. However, I can see some people don't see it like this and not impressed when threads spiral down political/personal rants or simply don't see the humour therein. Is this the reason for the possible "sister site" which maybe a more factual/informative platform. Why need another site....just put a link on that top bar to a page with loads of headings, for everything imaginable, that would be on "motorhomer.com" anyway. Do you need a sister site?  Whatever happens don't change the name of the WC site ( or the front page as you log on ) as although only been a member for a year or so can't imagine it being any better than it is !!
> As for meets...can see all the arguments there...as said, we newish here, but been to one big meet (druridge) and one small (bugswater) and enjoyed them both. Answer....continue to do both...organised ones suit the workers who need to book time off......but please keep the small/spontaneous ones too for those lucky enough to have retired like us LOL !! Also, meets with nearby events/interests..
> Err...POI's... keep improving but supply us with a spotty/delinquent/whizzkid to upload them..LOL
> Maja...see you at Elm Cottage....



What sister site,details please.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2017)

I also use a site called diy campervan which is helpful for builders,could we have a section here called diy builders for those of us who like mr brown and others could share/help others on there stairway to heaven.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 6, 2017)

Trev....post 4 page one by admin ? Maja


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 6, 2017)

***** said:


> Maybe POI could have photo and feed back, maybe this is already done as I don't use the POI so I don't really know, and no
> lay-by 's . Who the hell wants to stop in a lay by. OK I suppose some do!



This is one of the many new features in the totally revamped POI system.

Laybys are included in the POIs because they suit some people. Remember, too, that many of the laybys are on very minor roads in rural locations and make excellent places to spend the night.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Sep 6, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> What sister site,details please.



Kee
p up Trev LOL


----------



## jennyp19 (Sep 6, 2017)

An indication of how big a poi is would be helpful for larger vehicles - if poi has been submitted by smaller camper it would be useful to know - we've been caught out a few times, as I'm sure others must also have found places which would be perfect for vdub or romahome would be impossible for anything larger.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 7, 2017)

hairydog said:


> I think the text description should be easier to access, but more importantly, it would be good for people to be able to easily add brief review comments which can also be shown in the app.



Both of these aspects will be available in the new POI system.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> Yes, the old system will be reviewed at the start of 2018, I will see how many people have migrated. But it will be updated from the new system's database. There is no rush to kill it off.
> 
> The new system produces sat nav download files from the live database, so any updates are included instantly.
> The new online map is much better than the old one. And includes more location types.
> ...





Thank you   :wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 7, 2017)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Kee
> p up Trev LOL



Thanks very helpful got it.:dance:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 7, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> Annie
> 
> The CC club thing has also crossed my mind,  so to try and change things a little the event team have been discussing a meet with a difference for next year, cant say to much just yet as it is still in the planning stages , but it should be a meet with a difference and lots of fun



Ok, I know this is boring to most folks, but as a geocacher we have regular meets, some only for a few hours and some lasting for days or more, these are called CITO events.  CITO stands for Cache In Trash Out.

I mention this because, as wilders, one of the most common things I see people mention is the mess/rubbish/litter that they come across.  There are a few places I visit on a regular basis and when stopping over the first thing I do is walk around and locate any crap left lying around (usually while the kettle is boiling and dog is stretching her legs) ... after tea, I get my litter picker and bin out and collect everything in sight.  On the odd occasion when someone drops litter in my view while I am there, I pointedly walk over with my litter picker and pick it up.  In fact, this summer, I (unusually for me) stuck me neck out when a family with Glasgow accents turned up and one young lad of around 4 years old started throwing crisp packets off the side of the pier to watch them blowing in the wind.  Both adults seemed completely oblivious of this, though they were watching him doing it.  Eventually the opportunity arose where they started to pack up but dad(?) stepped out of the car and leaned on the barrier to light up his fag and I jumped at the opportunity to grab my rubbish bag and litter picker.  I chatted to him for a few minutes and asked if they were getting ready to leave?

He said yep that it had been a nice day but they were heading north blah blah blah ...  I replied, OK, I guess it's safe to go and pick up the rubbish the lad tossed out then so I don't have to climb down the rocks a second time as I wouldn't like locals to think I left it there.

He took the hint and climbed down and got it himself, the lad even got a telling off!

So, to surmise, why not try to introduce a WITO event or two each year?

WITO being an acronym for Wild In Trash Out. If there was a banner or two (or even an ad in a local paper inviting people to join us) helping to bring it to the attention of locals it may well help improve the general public's opinion of Wilders.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 7, 2017)

BusyLizzy said:


> I get the comments about wild camping ay be bit intimidatinf. However, when I first joined here, I wasnt intimidated and didnt join as a hard core off roader. Just a 'middle of road' camper van wanting to not stay on sites all of the tie. I ddnt feel I needed to be a touhie.
> 
> However, having done our two wek hol and seingg some 'hard core off road' camper vans, I wondered bruefly if we didnt belong on thi site. But it s not true. I se there are all all levels of people her (in terms of going 'wild')and Iam still a much novice in an urban van with loew taps (grrrrr very low, why is that???) but I feel welcome here amongst erious off roaders and those like me who want tostay domewhere because we like it and also cant afford to pay loads to #park;.
> 
> I like the al encompassing feel here, allowing for banter an jibes, not taking fools, and with common purpoese.



Hear Hear ... or is it Here Here?


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Ok, I know this is boring to most folks, but as a geocacher we have regular meets, some only for a few hours and some lasting for days or more, these are called CITO events.  CITO stands for Cache In Trash Out.
> 
> I mention this because, as wilders, one of the most common things I see people mention is the mess/rubbish/litter that they come across.  There are a few places I visit on a regular basis and when stopping over the first thing I do is walk around and locate any crap left lying around (usually while the kettle is boiling and dog is stretching her legs) ... after tea, I get my litter picker and bin out and collect everything in sight.  On the odd occasion when someone drops litter in my view while I am there, I pointedly walk over with my litter picker and pick it up.  In fact, this summer, I (unusually for me) stuck me neck out when a family with Glasgow accents turned up and one young lad of around 4 years old started throwing crisp packets off the side of the pier to watch them blowing in the wind.  Both adults seemed completely oblivious of this, though they were watching him doing it.  Eventually the opportunity arose where they started to pack up but dad(?) stepped out of the car and leaned on the barrier to light up his fag and I jumped at the opportunity to grab my rubbish bag and litter picker.  I chatted to him for a few minutes and asked if they were getting ready to leave?
> 
> ...



Like it Ron.

Maybe a sticker to stick on the litter bin reading 'This site was litter picked by Wildcamping.co.uk'


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 7, 2017)

harrow said:


> *Narcissist people,*
> 
> argue, argue all the time that they are right and every one else is wrong.
> 
> _narcissist, a person who has an excessive interest in or admiration of themselves._



I don't understand the relevance of this post to the thread.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 7, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I would also like to see all members encouraged to fill in details about themselves in their profiles.
> 
> This needn't be anything too specific, but make of van and general location would be useful.
> 
> The make of van could also be included in the top corner of each post as the location already is.



I have reservations about that, I personally like my privacy and in the event of a fall-out it could be possible for someone to exact vengeance upon a member for offending him, taking into consideration how easily some people can be offended then all hell could break out.  An imagined case of road rage for instance, you are innocently driving along and someone takes umbrage at you for driving a large/slow vehicle then they could possibly track you down, let's face it, it wouldn't be difficult to find most of us on here if we really tried.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 7, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Like it Ron.
> 
> Maybe a sticker to stick on the litter bin reading 'This site was litter picked by Wildcamping.co.uk'



As long as the sticker didn't cause frowns by being classed as litter then, yes, a nice idea.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> As long as the sticker didn't cause frowns by being classed as litter then, yes, a nice idea.



Would also need a date on it Ron.

Wouldn't look too good if the site was a right mess!


----------



## runnach (Sep 7, 2017)

Picking litter has got nothing to do with it. The site is actively marketing POI to garner additional footfall, actively promoting meets buying defribs....thus a direction which is a clear departure from the core values in the past . I am not saying it is right wrong or indifferent but care needs to be afforded to the longer term members who provided the core values in the first place. I see a serious case for dis enfranchisement at the moment 

Channa


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

jennyp19 said:


> An indication of how big a poi is would be helpful for larger vehicles - if poi has been submitted by smaller camper it would be useful to know - we've been caught out a few times, as I'm sure others must also have found places which would be perfect for vdub or romahome would be impossible for anything larger.



The new system does now have vehicle size attributes.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

channa said:


> Picking litter has got nothing to do with it. The site is actively marketing POI to garner additional footfall, actively promoting meets buying defribs....thus a direction which is a clear departure from the core values in the past . I am not saying it is right wrong or indifferent but care needs to be afforded to the longer term members who provided the core values in the first place. I see a serious case for dis enfranchisement at the moment
> 
> Channa



The thing is Andy, (and I don't know for sure), but I would imagine that the majority of members have joined in the last 4 or 5 years, and the site has had to evolve.

The rules have changed in the outside world, wildcamping as we know it is becoming more and more difficult in the UK and we need to adjust accordingly, not helped by the massive increase in the amount of motorhomes on the road and the public perception of us, let alone the councils.

I agree that we shouldn't forget the very reasons we came into being and the core values etc. But, some rethinking is required or we will fall by the wayside.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 7, 2017)

Robmac said:


> The thing is Andy, (and I don't know for sure), but I would imagine that the majority of members have joined in the last 4 or 5 years, and the site has had to evolve.
> 
> The rules have changed in the outside world, wildcamping as we know it is becoming more and more difficult in the UK and we need to adjust accordingly, not helped by the massive increase in the amount of motorhomes on the road and the public perception of us, let alone the councils.
> 
> I agree that we shouldn't forget the very reasons we came into being and the core values etc. But, some rethinking is required or we will fall by the wayside.




Nicely put Rob . I think that statement sums up the W/C community as it stands at this moment in time, and we need to keep moving forward to survive


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> The new system does now have vehicle size attributes.



Some girls say size is not important,i say try getting a big one into a small bay.:lol-053:


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

*This response is not directed at any particular post.**



Why do we arrange camping events?*

Did you know that more 70% of our core members attend meets? We are now a real world community as well as an online community. We enjoy spending time together in real life as well as behind a keyboard.

*
Why do we arrange food at these events?*

We have organised food at meets for several reasons, but one good one is that it brings all the people at the meet to one place at one time. This means people get to meet and chat and have a great time. It can be a lot of work to feed 120 mouths in a field, but we have a great bunch of people (unsung heroes) who muck in and make it happen. 

*
Why do we arrange firewood at these events?*

We have now started to arrange fire wood to be delivered to larger meets. No one is forced to pay for firewood, people have a choice if they want to chip in £3 or not. I do not pressure people into it and for those that I know don't sit around the fire, I don't even ask. We get more wood for our money, and it is clean and produces less smoke than some of the wood that people bring.


*But I don't like meets, and I think they go against our ethos*


If you don't like meets, then don't come. It is that simple. But do not moan because you are upset that others are having a great time doing something that you don't want to do.

*
I am feed of up seeing all the meet posts*

Rallies, meets and gatherings appear on their own forums (current and archive) and they do not appear in the activity stream. And they have a smaller window on the front page.

*
I like little spontaneous meets*

If you prefer small informal gatherings, then arrange one. Don't moan because other people are not organising one for you.


*Have some **respect**, please*


Planning for a meet can take lot of time and effort, it is not as simple as it seems to the people who just attend. Without a team of dedicated volunteers who give their time and energy to enrich the lives of others, this would not happen. So I find it infuriating when people who don't even attend meets sit here slagging them off. 


*Finally*

I was the very first member of this community. I am the person who set the direction that we have travelled. I am the person who with the consultation of the members steers us into the future. I make decisions not based on the demands of the few, but based on what I believe is best for us all, and so far my judgement has helped build probably the best motor home community in the World. This, of course, would not have been possible without the dedication and passion of our members.

We are a diverse community of people with one thing in common; we like the freedom of a motor home. I believe that we are the most accepting and tolerant motor home community. So please let us try and tolerate the wants of other members.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 7, 2017)

Well said Phil, long may you continue to steer us forwards :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Sep 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> So redecoration of the forum, ok.



I'm quite happy with the existing colour.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

britcoms said:


> I'm quite happy with the existing colour.



I quite like it too.

Kinda used to it!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I quite like it too.
> 
> Kinda used to it!



It doesn't matter if it's shocking pink, duck egg blue  or just black and white...
It's the content that matters.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 7, 2017)

What would I change???? 

After reading through this thread from the beginning I would stop asking them what they would change, :scared:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> It doesn't matter if it's shocking pink, duck egg blue  or just black and white...
> It's the content that matters.



Enough about your wardrobe already Paul!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Enough about your wardrobe already Paul!



Wardrobe?

I was talking about my urine sample!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2017)

Actually, I think there should be an auto erase function.
To delete off topic replies.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Wardrobe?
> 
> I was talking about my urine sample!



lionel hutz shudder - YouTube


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Actually, I think there should be an auto erase function.
> To delete off topic replies.



But I'd lose half of my posts!


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Actually, I think there should be an auto erase function.
> To delete off topic replies.



Personally, I think the banter in threads makes them more entertaining, as long as it does not take over.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2017)

That'll do for me.
Short, direct, to the point.


----------



## silverweed (Sep 7, 2017)

I still use the mobile forum app and rarely go on the full site. A new updated mobile app would be good, much easier to dip in and out of


----------



## trixie88 (Sep 7, 2017)

HIP< HIP< TO ADMIN FOR HEs A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW.........his logic is spot on.

just wondering,thinking,   what year did this WC forum begin ......how, why, and who were the first dozen or so members.. would find it interesting reading some of the very first  threads, posts etc......are they still retrievable.    ?????


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 7, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> HIP< HIP< TO ADMIN FOR HEs A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW.........his logic is spot on.
> 
> just wondering,thinking,   what year did this WC forum begin ......how, why, and who were the first dozen or so members.. would find it interesting reading some of the very first  threads, posts etc......are they still retrievable.    ?????



The site started in 2004 Trixie, but other than Phil, I don't know who the early members were.
As regards changes
, I'm happy with the layout, I can find what I want easily, 
The colour, WC is supposed to be environmentally friendly, and green is the colour used to denote recycling,
The meets, more and more to choose from. I havn't been to one yet that I havn't enjoyed, from the smallest, 8 vans organised by Channa, to Rutland with 50+  vans.
What makes it a great site? All the friendly people I've met, both online and in person.


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> HIP< HIP< TO ADMIN FOR HEs A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW.........his logic is spot on.
> 
> just wondering,thinking,   what year did this WC forum begin ......how, why, and who were the first dozen or so members.. would find it interesting reading some of the very first  threads, posts etc......are they still retrievable.    ?????



The Forum started in February 2003, but moved over to VBulletin in 2004.

Of the original members of this community up until the start of 2007 (4 years) only 35 remains, 26 more from 2007, then 95 more from 2008. This means from the first six years only 156 members remain. Lots of them have never posted on the forum.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 7, 2017)

I like the meets, it enables a teenager like me to see how the older generation behave when their carers let them of the leash. :raofl:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> I like the meets, it enables a teenager like me to see how the older generation behave when their carers let them of the leash. :raofl:



:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

silverweed said:


> I still use the mobile forum app and rarely go on the full site. A new updated mobile app would be good, much easier to dip in and out of



You can now access the site via the Tapatalk app. I will be releasing a branded version of the Tapatalk app soon.


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

***** said:


> What the he)) is Tapatalk?



It is an app that allows you to read and post on forums using a simple interface.


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

***** said:


> Thanks, but still not much wiser.



Tapatalk is an app that you can install on a smart phone that allows you to access forums. The main reason for using it is to remove all the decoration of the website and just display the actual thread and post data in a simple way. The text is bigger and easier to read on a mobile device.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2017)

*For some members*



Admin said:


> Tapatalk is an app that you can install on a smart phone that allows you to access forums. The main reason for using it is to remove all the decoration of the website and just display the actual thread and post data in a simple way. The text is bigger and easier to read on a mobile device.
> 
> View attachment 57531



A "CR@PATALK" app might be handy !

:mad1::mad1::mad1:


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 7, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> I like the meets, it enables a teenager like me to see how the older generation behave when their carers let them of the leash. :raofl:



Teenager ? have you looked in the mirror lately Paul ?:wave:


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 7, 2017)

That's not very nice Jeffrey, you know I'm completely blind.


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 7, 2017)

*Disappearing MOHO Knowledge questions*

I would like to see someway of keeping a Motorhome Knowledge question displayed for longer, it appears that if there is no response to the original question it soon disappears of the radar and therefore may be missed by an individual who may be able to help. If it's the way I am using the forum then I hold my hand up and would benefit from some guidance.


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 7, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> Teenager ? have you looked in the mirror lately Paul ?:wave:



Quick Jeff, get the defib out... I think he needs shocking back to reality :rolleyes2:


----------



## Minisorella (Sep 7, 2017)

saxonborg said:


> I would like to see someway of keeping a Motorhome Knowledge question displayed for longer, it appears that if there is no response to the original question it soon disappears of the radar and therefore may be missed by an individual who may be able to help. If it's the way I am using the forum then I hold my hand up and would benefit from some guidance.



I don't know if there's a better way but if you click on "Forum" just below the main banner, then click "Motorhome Questions and Knowledge Base", you'll get page after page of relevant stuff you can look through, even if no-one has commented for ages.

Edit to say: Sorry I think I got the wrong end of the stick :rolleyes2:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2017)

saxonborg said:


> I would like to see someway of keeping a Motorhome Knowledge question displayed for longer, it appears that if there is no response to the original question it soon disappears of the radar and therefore may be missed by an individual who may be able to help. If it's the way I am using the forum then I hold my hand up and would benefit from some guidance.



Sometimes, if you feel a thread has been missed by many, you can simply post 'bump' (or anything else really) just to bring the thread back into play.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 7, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Quick Jeff, get the defib out... I think he needs shocking back to reality :rolleyes2:



I think he needs to JOIN the real world , and also buy new mirror for his van ,  I bet he was singing mirror mirror on the wall who is prettiest of them all to his old mirror when it shattered  :lol-053:


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2017)

I wouldn't change Anything Phil.  It's a great forum and one of the few I use that always seems to work.  Its evolved very nicely over the years.  Nice and slick.  Good job!


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 7, 2017)

I sometimes think a dislike button would be appropriate .


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 7, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> I sometimes think a dislike button would be appropriate .



That was fast Phil !!!!!!! . Had to try it out though Baz


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 7, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> That was fast Phil !!!!!!! . Had to try it out though Baz


 whose nicked the like button 



molly 2 said:


> I sometimes think a dislike button would be appropriate .


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

If you dislike a post then the like button disappears.
If you groan at a post then the thanks button disappears.

Groans are mainly for posts made by Tezza33


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> If you dislike a post then the like button disappears.
> If you groan at a post then the thanks button disappears.
> 
> Groans are mainly for posts made by Tezza33



What if I want to groan and thank someone, yeh ya didn't think that one out


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 7, 2017)

***** said:


> Don't quite understand what the groan means
> Could be groaning with happy happy sex :shag::shag::shag::shag:


Not with me it doesn't


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 7, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> What if I want to groan and thank someone, yeh ya didn't think that one out


I dare not reply:shag:


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> What if I want to groan and thank someone, yeh ya didn't think that one out



I have made it so you cant, but it is easily changed.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> I have made it so you cant, but it is easily changed.


I have been thanked a thousand times after somene has been moaning, I am also a pathological liar :dog::heart:, my pants are still on fire


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> It is an app that allows you to read and post on forums using a simple interface.



Will it work on my limited edition windows 8 phone?


----------



## Admin (Sep 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Will it work on my limited edition windows 8 phone?



Never heard of one.


----------



## barryd (Sep 8, 2017)

I Cant see a Dislike button or a groan button.  Maybe Im not allowed them. 

On "Another forum" Dislikes or Dislicks as they are known have become badges of honour.  One guy has several thousand.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2017)

Admin said:


> Never heard of one.



It seems that only me, my son and his wife are the only ones to admit to owning a Nokia 635.
It's the Reliant Robin of smartphones.
It gets you there... eventually.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 8, 2017)

well sure igot a pda here somewhere with windows on it time I think had clear out got old Digi camera here and couple of 8mm vid camera few old mb with cpu and memory plus number of old graphics cards couple of usb card and wifi cards probably got couple of portable crt  tellys not 12 volt just that stuff got smaller and cheaper so just replaced the old stuff and chucked the other stuff on shel f and forgot about it then got couple of flat screens


----------



## Admin (Sep 8, 2017)

barryd said:


> I Cant see a Dislike button or a groan button.  Maybe Im not allowed them.
> 
> On "Another forum" Dislikes or Dislicks as they are known have become badges of honour.  One guy has several thousand.



I disliked them, so they have gone.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 8, 2017)

barryd said:


> I Cant see a Dislike button or a groan button.  Maybe Im not allowed them.
> 
> On "Another forum" Dislikes or Dislicks as they are known have become badges of honour.  *One guy has several thousand*.



Oh come on Barry,you can own up,you are amongst friends on here.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 8, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Will it work on my limited edition windows 8 phone?


Yes it will Paul, tapatalk app is available from the Windows store 


Tapatalk launches an all-new Windows Phone app that's also a universal app | Windows Central


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks,Terry.

Even my steam driven 635 ?
Impressive!


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 8, 2017)

Maggy is using my old windows phone which is a Lumia 640 LTE, she didn't like smart phones but I eventually managed to persuade her, I updated it with windows 10 though and she is used to it now


----------



## davef (Sep 10, 2017)

*Forum changes*

Forum is great as it is.
I did however find it quite difficult to download the pois and get them onto the satnav which has put me off trying to update them.....but this may just be me not being very computer literate. Maybe some simple step by step instructions for easy updating. Otherwis why change what works well?


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 10, 2017)

davef said:


> Forum is great as it is.
> I did however find it quite difficult to download the pois and get them onto the satnav which has put me off trying to update them.....but this may just be me not being very computer literate. Maybe some simple step by step instructions for easy updating. Otherwis why change what works well?



Hi. If you post which computer and satnav you have I think someone would help you with this.


----------



## Admin (Sep 10, 2017)

davef said:


> Forum is great as it is.
> I did however find it quite difficult to download the pois and get them onto the satnav which has put me off trying to update them.....but this may just be me not being very computer literate. Maybe some simple step by step instructions for easy updating. Otherwis why change what works well?



I will be doing some guides and how to videos.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Sep 10, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Will it work on my limited edition windows 8 phone?



I have a Nokia windows phone that i cant get any apps on:mad1::mad1: am on windows 10 and it syncs with my computer but think i need to upgrade and move with the times .:lol-061::lol-061: (but glad i can have tapatalk) when i have learnt how to use snapchat (cant get that either :scared: )


----------



## jeanette (Sep 10, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Sometimes, if you feel a thread has been missed by many, you can simply post 'bump' (or anything else really) just to bring the thread back into play.



Sometimes just ask and someone puts a thread up for you!! (As I have done)!!!


----------

